# Main Sticker poll and dicussion



## Admin

Please vote if you would provisionally like a wild camping sticker.

The sticker will be external vinyl letters, I suggest 6 by 3 inches. It will be a single colour, most likely dark green or black. If anyone has a suggestion to alter this please add it below.

I like the idea of comedy stickers, so some kind of joke phrase would be good. If we get a few suggestions in then we can have a poll of the members to choose the best one. If there is more than one that peole really like I can get a couple of different ones or colours done.

I will sell the stickers directly and through ebay, I will keep the price at cost (sticker, envelope, postage).

I am going to post this in a seperate thread and add a poll as to who would like a sticker.

Thanks to Gary English for getting this going.


----------



## David & Ann

*Suggestion*

Sticker:-  Backgroud of mountains or ocean. Foreground of a Motorhome.
Words: I am a WildCamper, Are you? (Across the face of background and foreground motiv. (Large letters)
Small print at the bottom:- WildingCamping.co.uk


----------



## SNODGRASS

*sticker*

I'll go with that.


----------



## Trevor

*tame a wild camper*



			
				David & Ann said:
			
		

> Sticker:-  Backgroud of mountains or ocean. Foreground of a Motorhome.
> Words: I am a WildCamper, Are you? (Across the face of background and foreground motiv. (Large letters)
> Small print at the bottom:- WildingCamping.co.uk


How about this, You cant tame a Wild Camper!


----------



## David & Ann

*Sticker*

Anything is great Trevor, main object is to flash it around at home, Europe or as far away as Singapore. Did you know you could drive to Singapore without touching water, after getting agross the channel. I did it in 1972.


----------



## happybonzo

just a suggestion - make sure that it's got the website address on it, you know the www,wildcamping.co.uk thingy


----------



## Admin

graham/kath said:
			
		

> Hi Admin (Phil)
> I for one would not mind if you added an admin fee ( no pun intended) for the sticker.
> This will help cover some of your expenses and bear in mind that u will have to order quite a few & may not sell them all or for a long time.
> I would not want u to be out of pocket.
> Hope others will agree,
> regards graham


 
Thank you for the offer but I really dont mind sending them out.

I will do a design as soon as we have had a few suggestions.


----------



## David & Ann

*I agree*



			
				graham/kath said:
			
		

> Hi Admin (Phil)
> I for one would not mind if you added an admin fee ( no pun intended) for the sticker.
> This will help cover some of your expenses and bear in mind that u will have to order quite a few & may not sell them all or for a long time.
> I would not want u to be out of pocket.
> Hope others will agree,
> regards graham


Graham is right. Cover your cost, I'll pay my share. As long as I don't have to sell my baby (MH)


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*Admin*

Would it be possible for you to email your address ,to those who wanted sticker.Then we could post a large s.a.e ,with say two pound coin or a postal order in ,to cover costs.Unless any other ideas ,you should not be out of pocket.


----------



## virgil

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Anything is great Trevor, main object is to flash it around at home, Europe or as far away as Singapore. Did you know you could drive to Singapore without touching water, after getting agross the channel. I did it in 1972.



More power to your elbow! Credit where credit's due!

For some reason I have a vision of you tootling through Europe in a Commer Dormobile, put me out of my misery and please inform us what vehicle you used.


----------



## Admin

There is no problem wih people sending me a SAE and the money. Once we work out what we want I can get a pricing.


----------



## David & Ann

*GB to Singapore by Camper*

It was a Merc Benz 406 diesel, German P.O.van converted by someone whom I bought it off in 1971. It chugged along like a choo choo train, but hard as nails. Hit the road and headed through Europe through Turkey, Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Burma, Thailand and finally Malaysia. It was a working holiday so to speak. Earned enough to get me from A to B. Great fun. Took me 2 1/2 years. Picked up a lot of hippies who helped pay for gasoline and kept me on the move when in trouble. It is a long adventurous story. I still to this day have my log of the complete journey.


----------



## mickymoor

put me down for one please.


----------



## beejay

*Who said "No"*



			
				graham/kath said:
			
		

> Can't believe that someone has voted "NO"
> But then again, it's a free world & that is what makes us Human



I agree with the above "Quote" but it is a poll.


----------



## virgil

*Duffs bitter*

I've never been in the club!


----------



## virgil

I think it mirrors life in general! Apathy seems to be the "in" thing.


----------



## beejay

*No!!!!!*



			
				graham/kath said:
			
		

> 2 have voted NO now. How very very sad
> Some chance of ever getting a get together with support like that for our own little club/website ( & b4 anyone say's it, I know we r not a proper club)
> But how sad
> To the members that have voted No, What is wrong with showing a little support? Why? Are u not proud to be a contributing member?
> Is it that u think a sticker is tacky?
> WE cannot make u & would not want to, but come on members, show a little support for your own website!
> regards  "I don't believe it" graham



Graham, At first you say "It's a free world" then berate whoever has decided to say "No"??    I personally haven't voted one way ort tuther. So now you can have a go at me.  IT'S A FREE WORLD.


----------



## beejay

*No!!!*

If someone, like myself & others, enjoy the various forums on offer, why are we expected to comply with every wish expressed? If a vote for (good grief
a sticker!) is suggested & the individual doesn't want one, surely it's better that they abstain from voting, as this would only count against those that want one. Why ask for a Yes/No? just ask who wants one, & to suggest designs. That way as various options open up, & a deadline is given, you might get more asking for them. Simple really.


----------



## beejay

*No!*

Just read your last thread Graham. I've got a sticker in the rear window of my M/H saying "A dog is for life, not just for Christmas" We have rescued German Shepherds for 40yrs. But my sticker sure as hell doesn't stop these morons from dumping last years present for this years model.

So much for expecting a sticker to say anything at all.


----------



## beejay

*No! or Er! yes ok*

Bloody hell Graham, I'm losing the will to live.


----------



## beejay

*What am I doing?*

I'm sat here, infront of my PC, arguing with the world, It's gloriously sunny
my M/H is in my garage, as is my 'bike, so I'm off out for a drive/ride/walk my dogs. Think I'll pick the Honda


----------



## gordon

*poll*

hi grhaham i have just read this thread and voted but why are you harping on about a sticker theres more to life than a web site.get in your mh and leave the computer at home.


----------



## goosegog

Wild Campers Do It In The Woods


----------



## pilote

*Sticker*

I think It,s a great idea It will identify us to each other and spread Info
on spots arround  Dave aka Pilote


----------



## rupert

*Sticker*

Me too, but don't go down in the woods today 
Love to all from the  (hungry) Bear


----------



## simon_snail

*Sticker*

I vote yes.

Keep it simple............"Wild Campers, just do it"


----------



## JoMutch

*Stickers*

No problems at all with the sticker question - I vote yes.


----------



## rupert

*Proud*

I will be pleased to display my membership sticker with pride,  & as a new member I cannot understand any members not doing likewise 
rupert


----------



## Guy

i vote yes,for the stickers but as beejay said maybe it would be better to ask members if they want one and not ask who doesnt.


----------



## youngwilliam

*Sticker!*

I concur Keep it simple and fun but don't make it tacky, Just like the spirit off wild camping its self!


----------



## BJO

If the camper's rockin' don't come knockin'
beejayo


----------



## kell

*voting no!*



			
				graham/kath said:
			
		

> Can't believe that someone has voted "NO"
> But then again, it's a free world & that is what makes us Human


I'm quite happy for my van to sport a 'Wildcamping' sticker so I've voted yes, though I don't see anything wrong with people voting no, some people just won't want stickers on their pride and joy and others won't want anything that suggests a 'label' I thank them for taking the time to vote.


----------



## TheBlueWolf

*Wild Camping*

My suggestion for a slogan: Take a real breath of fresh air, camp wild!


----------



## southcoastexpress

*Not just in the Woods!*

Hi
I'm new to this site and think a  sticker would be a great idea.A bit of tarmac in addition to the fields/woods etc would not go amiss as that is what I like about the encouragement we get to wild camp in Europe.The aires, stellplatzen etc are what I would like to see more of in UK.
Our European cousins don't seem to have a gypsy/hippie/traveller/tinker problem on these sites which I assume is the real (though unfashionably politically incorrect)reason why municipal stopover places are absent in this country.
I have a VW Reimo Hightop and use Norfolkline at 2am when its cheapest.I had 3 longish European  trips last year on my own and only stayed on sites rarely.


----------



## rupert

*Hi ya*

Hi southcoastexpress.
I think that they do have the same problems but they get sorted a lot quicker.
Last year I was on a campsite in France & a few gypsy caravans came & parked on the aire just outside the campsite.
The campsite owner whom just also happened to be the Mayor, called the police & they were evicted immediately.
I have seen convoys & lots of gypsy vans around the Bordeaux area.
from the bear


----------



## snowgoose

Any possibillity they could be "Internal" oposed to external? please,
          I do like the "WILDBUNCH"
                                             Steuart.


----------



## rupert

*Wildbunch*



			
				snowgoose said:
			
		

> Any possibillity they could be "Internal" oposed to external? please,
> I do like the "WILDBUNCH"
> Steuart.



I also like Wildbunch,


----------



## southcoastexpress

*Love it*



			
				rupert said:
			
		

> Hi southcoastexpress.
> I think that they do have the same problems but they get sorted a lot quicker.
> Last year I was on a campsite in France & a few gypsy caravans came & parked on the aire just outside the campsite.
> The campsite owner whom just also happened to be the Mayor, called the police & they were evicted immediately.
> I have seen convoys & lots of gypsy vans around the Bordeaux area.
> from the bear



Thanks Rupert

Why is it that our police/local authorities are so slow to act?Probably because we  seem to be the only country in Europe to take European(Human Rights) legislation seriously.Because of this wild campers suffer restricted freedom as we are tarred in the eyes of the public with the same brush as the antisocial mob.If proper aires were supplied in towns and sterner police measures were taken with the antisocial element we could get more on a par with other European countries!


----------



## pamsvan

Sticker : great idea ! yes to the mountains and forest theme and green for the logo. How about " Wild camper having fun !" and then of course the website info underneath


----------



## peppers

*sticker*

camping is not a crime


----------



## janny

*re WildCamping stickers*

Just wondered if there could be a plain one, no comedy tag at all on it, for the curmudgeonly amongst us.
I can think of loads of funny/cringeworthy tags but so far not one I'd want to put on the 'van...


----------



## rupert

*curmudgeonly*



			
				janny said:
			
		

> Just wondered if there could be a plain one, no comedy tag at all on it, for the curmudgeonly amongst us.
> I can think of loads of funny/cringeworthy tags but so far not one I'd want to put on the 'van...



Im only a little bear, what is curmudgeonly???????  
Think it means bad tempered, but Im just a little bear, SOON I'll be a big bad bear!


----------



## beejay

Old-fashioned


----------



## rupert

*Bad tempered*



			
				beejay said:
			
		

> Old-fashioned


The Rupert Bear Dictionary says Bad tempered


----------



## beejay

Definition
curmudgeon   Show phonetics
noun [C] OLD-FASHIONED
a bad-tempered old person

As of The Cambridge Dictionary? So we are both right.


----------



## rupert

*oxford Big bad bear dictionary says*



			
				beejay said:
			
		

> Definition
> curmudgeon   Show phonetics
> noun [C] OLD-FASHIONED
> a bad-tempered old person
> 
> As of The Cambridge Dictionary? So we are both right.


The Oxford big bad bear dictionary says  "a bad tempered person" 
But i'm still only a little bear & willing to learn!


----------



## merlin wanderer

*stickers*

yea why not


----------



## tjay

*sticker*

Hi whtaever the majority decides with I will go along with but,dont let it take forever,get them out asap.Let people know that this is a way of life for a lot of us.I priced a site in Hastings for a week in July it was that expensive we have booked a ferry crossing with Sea France and a site in Pas De Calais and have still got enough left over for the duty free!!! cheers,Tom


----------



## billy1000

*Stickers*

I agree that it would be a brilliant idea for stickers to be displayed and perhaps another thought would be for maybe a once a year meet so we could all put faces to the names on the boards and hopefully make lots of new friends where we could give and take advice face to face? Just a thought and I know it would be hard to implement but would be good if it did happen.


----------



## virgil

*& 2 Veg?*



			
				billy1000 said:
			
		

> I agree that it would be a brilliant idea for stickers to be displayed and perhaps another thought would be for maybe a once a year meet so we could all put faces to the names on the boards and hopefully make lots of new friends where we could give and take advice face to face? Just a thought and I know it would be hard to implement but would be good if it did happen.




This has been discussed before on numerous threads with some members actually posting where they are going on a particular weekend/date so others could join them if they wish, but an annual meet kinda defeats what the site is all about really, not that it's not a good idea though!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

*Slogan*

WildCamping For Motorhomes.....Naturaly!!


----------



## Nosha

*Sticker*

I would like to see a small plain box that you could write your name/handle on it.


----------



## Viking

Hello fellow Wild Campers 
I am dismayed at the suggestion of a sticker which would identify me to the world as a wild camper. My wife and I have been wild camping throughout Europe for approximately 25 years and always with hyper-sensitivity for the feelings of local authorities, residents and land-owners. Through this website I have read many stories about confrontation between wild campers and "locals". So far I have not had such a confrontation. If forced to defend my wild camping I will readily do so, but I have spent 25 years maintaining a very low profile to avoid attracting attention. It's not difficult, and it doesn't limit our choice of sites. An offended "local" is a threat to my peace of mind and my safety *regardless of whether or not they have a right to be offended.* To me, it seems counter-productive, even provocative, to advertise my wild camping. I make every effort to pass through the world unnoticed. It would be really nice if a wild camping sticker was seen by the world as an assurance of high standards of social behaviour but that is not going to happen. Sadly, it is naive to imagine that all our members will maintian the same high standards. "In the field" we will all be judged by the lowest denominator. And, if we are all displaying the same sticker it might finish up being publicly regarded as a sign of ASBO status. To quote a simple example: In almost fifty years of driving I have frequently seen appalling examples of bad driving in the case of cars bearing the badge of the Institute of Advanced Motorists, IAM. Consequently, these days I, like many others, read IAM as I AM, i.e. as a statement of the driver's self-esteem. If the sticker goes ahead I will definitely not be displaying one. Finally, my opinion might be more easily understood if I confess that I am someone who wears labels on the inside!

Viking


----------



## virgil

Don't you think the fact that we're sat in a white box measuring about 20' x 10' x 7', somewhere offroad, may advertise the fact that we're wild campers rather than a sticker measuring less then 6" x 3"?


----------



## rupert

*This poll*

I think that this poll has rekindled interest in this website


----------



## Jan Clark

Trevor said:
			
		

> How about this, You cant tame a Wild Camper! I like the ' You can't tame a wild camper
> Jan ]


----------



## guest

*stickers ideas*







I have been reading your posts & got a few good ideas & with all your help i came up with this...hope you like it sam x x x x


----------



## Deleted member 967

mangothemadmonk said:
			
		

> WildCamping For Motorhomes.....Naturaly!!




I like this one.  I would sugest an inside sticker rather than an external one that can be damaged by any passer-by.

My Motorhome friendly *Naturist club* may consider offering the use of its services area, to dump liquid waste and toilet contents and take on fresh water.  It is situated 2 miles west of the A1 on the A69 west of Newcastle upon Tyne.  Handy for the Metro Centre and Hadrians wall.  Nudity is not compulsory.  Overnight stop may also be a possibility with the use of an electric hookup to recharge batteries.  CCBN members are always welcome.  

Would members consider this service useful to them        tel  07 778 835221 quote TANDO Motorhome Service


----------



## irenerobbie

*2 ? answer.*

1)yeh, i like that one too but haven't decided if i want one yet.

  2)that's a generous offer and i would welcome a stop in that area.


----------



## Deleted member 967

irenerobbie said:
			
		

> 1)yeh, i like that one too but haven't decided if i want one yet.
> 
> 2)that's a generous offer and i would welcome a stop in that area.




You can contact me on 07 778 835221  for details


----------



## cipro

*stickers*

I agree with VIKING stickers saying certain things will offend some people  There are a lot of people in this country that appose WILD CAMPING as we all now!!! I dint think for one minute that say camp site owner that seen you parked up around the corner from his site would damage your van just because you have a WILD sticker in your window, but to him you are saying you want to wild camp and he would possibly be upset, anybody in business would be 

If any members want to have stickers saying you are a wild camper thats fine with me. Like any other club labeling can work IE advertising, strength in numbers etc.IE AA RAC MMM C&C need I go on.

I do try and wild camp where ever I go but if we feel uneasy in a certain area I will find a site with basic facilities I don't do kids clubs etc. Hey thats why I have a MH and not a caravan 

I hope members that disagree with not putting stickers in our vans are,nt shunned because of our decision. 

All the best TIM


----------



## guest

cipro said:
			
		

> I agree with VIKING stickers saying certain things will offend some people  There are a lot of people in this country that appose WILD CAMPING as we all now!!! I dint think for one minute that say camp site owner that seen you parked up around the corner from his site would damage your van just because you have a WILD sticker in your window, but to him you are saying you want to wild camp and he would possibly be upset, anybody in business would be
> 
> If any members want to have stickers saying you are a wild camper thats fine with me. Like any other club labeling can work IE advertising, strength in numbers etc.IE AA RAC MMM C&C need I go on.
> 
> I do try and wild camp where ever I go but if we feel uneasy in a certain area I will find a site with basic facilities I don't do kids clubs etc. Hey thats why I have a MH and not a caravan
> 
> I hope members that disagree with not putting stickers in our vans are,nt shunned because of our decision.
> 
> All the best TIM



we wouldnt feel shunned at all,and everybody is intitled to their opinion,i see your point & yes wild camping can be a bit daunting sometimes if your not too sure about the place.people can spoil it sometimes,but as long as were not harming anyone,its not illegal we pay tax & insurance,all we are doing is simply enjoying life !! here here to wildcamping may it live long and prosper


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*up dated sticker*

Altered stag sticker with van on


----------



## Trevor

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Altered stag sticker with van on


My opinion is it is the best one so far, well done Gary..


----------



## guest

tis a shame but it could have been 16 for 84 against,so its not too bad eh x


----------



## virgil

*Careful!*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> It depends on ur perspective.
> I am very disappointed!



Graham ..... Methinks you are a touch too worried about the sticker poll and I'm worried you'll get yourself an ulcer!...

 I think that there maybe some mischevious members that may have registered on alternate email addresses and have multiple memberships and voted as there was such a flurry of activity, over the last seven to ten days, with new members joining! I may be wrong but this has happened before on other forums!

Que sera, sera! We all have a choice!

We will end up with a sticker as even 80% is an overwhelming majority, the decision is just what sort of design we pick!


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> I Know, what will be will be.
> I just get a little too involved!


dont be to upset otherwise you will get a bear hug from rupert ...look out


----------



## rupert

*Im game*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> dont be to upset otherwise you will get a bear hug from rupert ...look out


Im game for bear hugs


----------



## guest

rupert said:
			
		

> Im game for bear hugs



if you go down in the woods today........ ha ha x


----------



## rupert

*Got to go now*

Just heard about this film thing (Troy) (good reports) been there)
Going into the woods to watch it on my wood satellite &bush tv.  
Bear hugs to all, nighty night


----------



## guest

rupert said:
			
		

> Just heard about this film thing (Troy) (good reports) been there)
> Going into the woods to watch it on my wood satellite &bush tv.
> Bear hugs to all, nighty night


goodnight watch the bed bugs dont bite x


----------



## beejay

*To sticker, or not, to sticker.*

Just read this thread right through from start to finish (so far) Asking for a yes/no vote has only caused some to condemn those that haven't voted, & those who are the latter to respond with, basically, "Why should we." I've even read one thread where the poster has wondered if those that don't vote will be shunned??? This is a forum, not a regular meet-up scenario where members sit round a table in a pub with a pint & discuss various issues,
where voting is sometimes required. IMHO the original yes/no was mis-guided,
If a member thought that a sticker might be a good thing & that other members might be interested in the idea, it's logical to suggest this on a forum
But inviting a vote is, again, IMHO pointless, as a vote, in the true sense, invites objectors (which some members consider "sad") as well as supporters, So whoever is organising this sticker should simply decide if there are enough members who want one, to make it a viable proposition.
I suggested similar way back in post #27 but members are still being berated.
And as for being shunned, if that's what makes you feel superior! so be it.


----------



## Trevor

Beejay, good post but all in all there are them that do and them that dont all over a sticker my view is so what.
By the way i would like two of them.


----------



## virgil

Trevor said:
			
		

> By the way i would like two of them.



Well said Trevor! Ditto two.


----------



## Trevor

its gonna be like ebay, anymore bids on 3 stickers lol.


----------



## beejay

See what I mean about people getting ratty? If you want a blithering sticker go for it, if you don't..........


----------



## beejay

I know! lets ask to vote for a CLIQUE, & before you can say it MR.*****, I'm relived I wont be invited. lol lol (can't get smilies, oh! that's a different thread)


----------



## beejay

And I haven't even got bait on my hook!


----------



## beejay

*Brrrr, Cold in 'ere*

Sorry I've been away from this exciting discussion, but thought I'd CHILL out with some "intelligent" brain stimulation, ie University Challange.


----------



## virgil

beejay said:
			
		

> Sorry I've been away from this exciting discussion, but thought I'd CHILL out with some "intelligent" brain stimulation, ie University Challange.




Sarcasm is always dangerous Beejay...Pity they couldn't spell on University Challenge


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> Sarcasm is always dangerous Beejay...Pity they could't spell on University Challenge


nice 1 virgil


----------



## beejay

*Oops!*

"Challenge" Hmm! I'll give you that one, but seeing some of the spelling howlers on this & other forums, says a lot for todays "edukashun"


----------



## Guest

*Contempt*

beejay, You could always stay & watch more university challenge as we are not intelligent enough for u !
The word contempt comes to mind.
To treat with!


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> beejay, You could always stay & watch more university challenge as we are not intelligent enough for u !
> The word contempt comes to mind.
> To treat with!


now now people we all civilised here ha ha


----------



## Guest

*Wind up merchant!*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> now now people we all civilised here ha ha[/QUOte
> I thought that  but wind up merchant comes to mind!


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> sammclouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now now people we all civilised here ha ha[/QUOte
> I thought that  but wind up merchant comes to mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i for one actually enjoy reading a bit of banter between 2 fellow wild campers as long as i'm not in the middle,it makes good reading so i will stir it up a bit ha ha
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

sammclouis said:
			
		

> ***** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i for one actually enjoy reading a bit of banter between 2 fellow wild campers as long as i'm not in the middle,it makes good reading so i will stir it up a bit ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in favour!
> Just don't like it when some folks get nasty!
Click to expand...


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> I'm all in favour!
> Just don't like it when some folks get nasty!


i agree totally.no nastyness please every1 lets keep it clean x


----------



## Guest

*my post*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> sammclouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all in favour!
> Just don't like it when some folks get nasty!
> 
> 
> 
> R U trying to steal my post.
> I posted this quote.
> Wonder what went wrong?
> ha ha ha
Click to expand...


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> ***** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R U trying to steal my post.
> I posted this quote.
> Wonder what went wrong?
> ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha who knows
Click to expand...


----------



## hillwalker

SNODGRASS said:
			
		

> I'll go with that.


     YES, i'll have 1


----------



## knoxy

Are we any closer to getting a sticker?


----------



## cas

I dont mind saying I wond be having a sticker of any kind,


----------



## virgil

cas said:
			
		

> I dont mind saying I wond be having a sticker of any kind,




Do you mean you Won't or Would be having a sticker?


----------



## Trevor

virgil said:
			
		

> Do you mean you Won't or Would be having a sticker?


Looks like a no to me


----------



## knoxy

fair do's cas. Won't hold it againts you

. I would like three cause i'm greedy


----------



## guest

i will definately have a sticker if 1s going


----------



## cas

virgil said:
			
		

> Do you mean you Won't or Would be having a sticker?




I wont be.


----------



## Trevor

cas said:
			
		

> I wont be.


It's your decision for what ever reason and i for one respect that


----------



## hillwalker

Me One Please..


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*sticker*

Has admin said anymore about the sticker, does any body no.


----------



## guest

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Has admin said anymore about the sticker, does any body no.


not heard anything yet?????


----------



## billy1000

Think they are waiting till most of us have voted so anyone who hasn't voted yet needs to get a move on by the looks of it.


----------



## guest

yes they could be...although i thought they had finished and counted up,im prob wrong


----------



## rupert

*1711 members*

1711 members & 147 votes


----------



## billy1000

rupert said:
			
		

> 1711 members & 147 votes



That is not a very big percentage is it? Thought there would have been more interest in it than that.


----------



## guest

billy1000 said:
			
		

> That is not a very big percentage is it? Thought there would have been more interest in it than that.


not many members even posted anything though...prob lots of them dont use very often or maybe not at all


----------



## virgil

***** said:
			
		

> Think that Admin has emailed all members



Not me!...


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> Think that Admin has emailed all members


yes thats true...i remember now......too much red haha


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> Not me!...


schhhhhhh graham he wasnt supposed to know....ha ha


----------



## billy1000

Admin would know you had voted and the good thing about it is when you cast a vote it comes up on your screen so you can only vote once and it means a true result.


----------



## virgil

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Admin would know you had voted and the good thing about it is when you cast a vote it comes up on your screen so you can only vote once and it means a true result.




Unless you create several "false identities" to garner several votes?


----------



## billy1000

virgil said:
			
		

> Unless you create several "false identities" to garner several votes?



Never thought of that but not a lot of point in doing that really is there?


----------



## Trevor

***** said:
			
		

> I can't find the post so maybe I was dreaming!


I recall admin saying that in a post somewere, but have we decided on a design it's all a bit confusing now 
Do we need to agree on the design as i only remember we only voted to see how many wanted a sticker not for what sticker we liked best.


----------



## billy1000

I seem to remember a post on design but like *****, cannot find it now so maybe it has been deleted.


----------



## Trevor

billy1000 said:
			
		

> I seem to remember a post on design but like *****, cannot find it now so maybe it has been deleted.


ah well we will just have to wait and see what happens.
I personly would like the type of sticker that you put inside on the windscreen if you know what i mean not the sticky glue but the self adhesive type.


----------



## billy1000

When they first brought it up I thought it to be a brilliant idea simply to be able to see people with it displayed if you were parked up near to them and just go over and say hi. Hope the idea does take off.


----------



## Trevor

billy1000 said:
			
		

> When they first brought it up I thought it to be a brilliant idea simply to be able to see people with it displayed if you were parked up near to them and just go over and say hi. Hope the idea does take off.


Scrap the sticker and have flags made instead


----------



## billy1000

Trevor said:
			
		

> Scrap the sticker and have flags made instead



Ok if stuck on the dashboard but if fixed outside some bright spark would find it really funny to come along and rip it off if you left it on overnight either on purpose or by accident.


----------



## Trevor

billy1000 said:
			
		

> Ok if stuck on the dashboard but if fixed outside some bright spark would find it really funny to come along and rip it off if you left it on overnight either on purpose or by accident.


It would do to cover the windscreen, inside of course then we would realy  stand out, on second thoughts lets just have a secret sing that wildcampers can use to spot each other, some thing like a pair of boxer shorts or y fronts hanging on the radio ariel


----------



## virgil

Trevor said:
			
		

> some thing like a pair of boxer shorts or y fronts hanging on the radio ariel




What am I supposed to hang on the aerial then as I don't bother with such items of apparel!


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*Sticker solution*

Since we can not decide on sticker and a few were intrested what about this.The logo at top of page is here ,and i have printed my self one ,on photo paper and it looks very good.Hope this is helpful ,going to put mine in van .


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> What am I supposed to hang on the aerial then as I don't bother with such items of apparel!


your bra ha ha ha ha


----------



## SNODGRASS

*bra ha ha ha ??*

Just went up the yard attached the missus 44D to the aerial the wind got up snapped of the top two sections and the whole lots gone 3 doors down please keep any further ideas to ourself.I want a sticker.


----------



## virgil

SNODGRASS said:
			
		

> attached the missus 44D to the aerial.




I hope you meant her bra?!


----------



## guest

SNODGRASS said:
			
		

> Just went up the yard attached the missus 44D to the aerial the wind got up snapped of the top two sections and the whole lots gone 3 doors down please keep any further ideas to ourself.I want a sticker.


ha ha ha peeing myself here,funny as hell


----------



## SNODGRASS

*missus'*

I should say so if I had hung her there I would have lost the front wing!!


----------



## guest

SNODGRASS said:
			
		

> I should say so if I had hung her there I would have lost the front wing!!


oh dear i hope she doesnt find this post....   ha ha


----------



## Trevor

SNODGRASS said:
			
		

> Just went up the yard attached the missus 44D to the aerial the wind got up snapped of the top two sections and the whole lots gone 3 doors down please keep any further ideas to ourself.I want a sticker.


No not parachutes, somthing skimpy like a leopard skin thong will do thats wild


----------



## guest

Trevor said:
			
		

> No not parachutes, somthing skimpy like a leopard skin thong will do thats wild







like this yeah trevor ha ha


----------



## Trevor

sammclouis said:
			
		

> like this yeah trevor ha ha


No thats not skimpy enough they look like something ny granny would have worn LOL


----------



## guest

i cant find anything skimpier online ha ha they must be back in fashion lol


----------



## guest

*may offend*

what about this thong
caution may offend!!!!
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s166/sammclouis/thongBW.jpg


----------



## Trevor

sammclouis said:
			
		

> what about this thong
> caution may offend!!!!
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s166/sammclouis/thongBW.jpg


Whoaaaaaaa thats more like it, shes a big lass shes a bonnie lass and her name is cushy butterfield an ah wish she wor here LOL


----------



## guest

Trevor said:
			
		

> Whoaaaaaaa thats more like it, shes a big lass shes a bonnie lass and her name is cushy butterfield an ah wish she wor here LOL


ha ha ha ha good eh trevor 
my computer just crashed when i rebooted it says on here that there is 188 new posts??????iv read most of em....strange


----------



## hillwalker

sammclouis said:
			
		

> what about this thong
> caution may offend!!!!
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s166/sammclouis/thongBW.jpg


sam is that ur thong, she's got on


----------



## guest

hillwalker said:
			
		

> sam is ur thong, she's got on


definately not ha ha ha    
YOU LIKE HER THONG???? whatever floats your boat (or rocks your motorhome)


----------



## hillwalker

sammclouis said:
			
		

> definately not ha ha ha
> YOU LIKE HER THONG???? whatever floats your boat (or rocks your motorhome)


 naw i dont, i prefer lace..


----------



## Trevor

sammclouis said:
			
		

> ha ha ha ha good eh trevor
> my computer just crashed when i rebooted it says on here that there is 188 new posts??????iv read most of em....strange


its not that good 1000 of posts when you reboot hapens all the time


----------



## guest

Trevor said:
			
		

> its not that good 1000 of posts when you reboot hapens all the time


really what a pain.....iv signed out and back in seems to have solved it,bummer though


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> naw i dont, i prefer lace..


Hi Hilly, how ya doing bro, so you like lace well noo don't get to excited now. i prefer silk feels better against the skin ooooooo so smooooooth. ha ha ha ha


----------



## Trevor

sammclouis said:
			
		

> really what a pain.....iv signed out and back in seems to have solved it,bummer though


Its ok now then, why worry


----------



## guest

hillwalker said:
			
		

> naw i dont, i prefer lace..


these are lace he he he   
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s166/sammclouis/rhino-thong.jpg


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Hi Hilly, how ya doing bro, so you like lace well noo don't get to excited now. i prefer silk feels better against the skin ooooooo so smooooooth. ha ha ha ha


awrite buddy, i prefer nothin, but thats secret..he he    he now that's what u call sssssmmmmmmmooooooootthhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> awrite buddy, i prefer nothin, but thats secret..he he    he now that's what u call sssssmmmmmmmooooooootthhhhhhhhhh


Is that what you wear when you are up on those hills in the snow it's enough
to freeze the b*lls off a brass monkey


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Is that what you wear when you are up on those hills in the snow it's enough
> to freeze the b*lls off a brass monkey


have u never been in the hills , in a blizzard when u cant see a thing in front of u ..what a buzz mate .u need to get oot there


----------



## hillwalker

sammclouis said:
			
		

> these are lace he he he
> http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s166/sammclouis/rhino-thong.jpg


 are they ur's mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> have u never been in the hills , in a blizzard when u cant see a thing in front of u ..what a buzz mate .u need to get oot there


Somthing i have to tell you Hilly, I am an ex poacher and have been out in all weather conditions, its arthritis that stops me now can't take the cold any more to much pain  otherwise there is nothing in this world like being out in extreme weather  so i know where you are coming from mate.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Somthing i have to tell you Hilly, I am an ex poacher and have been out in all weather conditions, its arthritis that stops me now can't take the cold any more to much pain  otherwise there is nothing in this world like being out in extreme weather  so i know where you are coming from mate.


were r u away to at the weekend trev.


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> were r u away to at the weekend trev.


Tomorrow I am Amble , how about you have you sweet talked your other half into going away


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Tomorrow I am Amble , how about you have you sweet talked your other half into going away


 i think so,i hope..


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> i think so,i hope..


so where you going if you do go and will the wife not let you go on your own.
I love getting away on my own no one to nag its great


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> so where you going if you do go and will the wife not let you go on your own.
> I love getting away on my own no one to nag its great


      aye but u  like to take the famley,dont u


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> aye but u  like to take the famley,dont u


Aye but they like going in the good weather softies.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Aye but they like going in the good weather softies.


 u r rite there, she hates the cold. i love it, rain wind snow .as long as i'm away i'm happy as a pig in shite ..


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> u r rite there, she hates the cold. i love it, rain wind snow .as long as i'm away i'm happy as a pig in shite ..


Well thats why i just get up and go and if the wife wants to go fair enough she only has to ask.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Well thats why i just get up and go and if the wife wants to go fair enough she only has to ask.


 r u meeting ur mates up there?


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> r u meeting ur mates up there?


I always do one of my mates is always up there has been going for years he is up there more than he is at home, there are quite a few of us go there and there are lots of sites that we use in that area so we are never in the same place all the time, another of my mates is up Scotland for two months he go's
all the time he is fulltime.


----------



## hillwalker

that full timing sounds good. thats the stuff ,different place every nite..minted


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> that full timing sounds good. thats the stuff ,different place every nite..minted


Aye he has no responsibility's and go's anytime  the fancy takes him.
You should come down to Amble sometime mate i will show you some places where you can stay, good in summer on the beaches for the wee ones.
 Hilly if you want to look at myspace and see a slideshow of me and some friends click on my name (Trevor) on any of my posts a box will appear then click on, visit Trevors homepage that will take you to my site have a good look and let me know what you think.


----------



## irenerobbie

*extreme weather*

i love that rock-a -bye baby effect when the van  is buffetted by a force ten gale.


----------



## hillwalker

irenerobbie said:
			
		

> i love that rock-a -bye baby effect when the van  is buffetted by a force ten gale.


now ur talkin mate..


----------



## Trevor

irenerobbie said:
			
		

> i love that rock-a -bye baby effect when the van  is buffetted by a force ten gale.


ooooooooo thats ok if you can sleep through it


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Aye he has no responsibility's and go's anytime  the fancy takes him.
> You should come down to Amble sometime mate i will show you some places where you can stay, good in summer on the beaches for the wee ones.
> Hilly if you want to look at myspace and see a slideshow of me and some friends click on my name (Trevor) on any of my posts a box will appear then click on, visit Trevors homepage that will take you to my site have a good look and let me know what you think.


 cool site bud,i like the music what is it


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> cool site bud,i like the music what is it


It didjereedoo, i have about 7 of them .


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> ooooooooo thats ok if you can sleep through it


 a howlin gael + the rain battering of the van. i get a great sleep.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> It didjereedoo, i have about 7 of them .


what kind of music is it?


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> what kind of music is it?


Its one of these a didjereedoo thats one of mine on the right, and the lady having a cuppa is one of our friends.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Its one of these a didjereedoo thats one of mine on the right, and the lady having a cuppa is one of our friends.


 can u play them, i prefer the guitar


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> can u play them, i prefer the guitar


Well thats a matter of opinion so i will say yes a little bit its not easy to learn
and i dont practice enough.
take a look at this link.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kyTZy4fu58


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Well thats a matter of opinion so i will say yes a little bit its not easy to learn
> and i dont practice enough.
> take a look at this link.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kyTZy4fu58


 how do u learn to play one of those.has it got reeds in it to make  the sound,the same kind of idea as the harmonica


----------



## Deleted member 967

*Window stickers for inside*



			
				Trevor said:
			
		

> ah well we will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I personly would like the type of sticker that you put inside on the windscreen if you know what i mean not the sticky glue but the self adhesive type.



I have just had 20 self cling made up for £42.00 inc p&p by Excel Arien Signs
Excel Arien House
Station Road
Cheddar
Somerset.
BS27 3AH

Tel/  01934 744656 (5 lines)
Fax/ 01934 740465
arienscreenprint@freenet.co.uk
sales@excelarienltd.co.uk
www.ariensigns.co.uk


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> how do u learn to play one of those.has it got reeds in it to make  the sound,the same kind of idea as the harmonica


No reeds you use your lips and its a bit like bagpipes only your cheeks are the bag, but you have to learn circular breathing some people find it hard to do the breathing bit it took me months to do it others do it in less time.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> No reeds you use your lips and its a bit like bagpipes only your cheeks are the bag, but you have to learn circular breathing some people find it hard to do the breathing bit it took me months to do it others do it in less time.


was the instrument  pricey


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> was the instrument  pricey


They can be depends what type you want from £10 to £700 you only get what you pay for if you know what i mean


----------



## Trevor

John Thompson said:
			
		

> I have just had 20 self cling made up for £42.00 inc p&p by Excel Arien Signs
> Excel Arien House
> Station Road
> Cheddar
> Somerset.
> BS27 3AH
> 
> Tel/  01934 744656 (5 lines)
> Fax/ 01934 740465
> arienscreenprint@freenet.co.uk
> sales@excelarienltd.co.uk
> www.ariensigns.co.uk



Hi John, what design are they have you a picture of one and are you distributing them to members individualy


----------



## hillwalker

trev wit's the weather like down ur way. it's peeing down up here


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> trev wit's the weather like down ur way. it's peeing down up here


It's ok at the moment recon it is gonna rain later.
I have got to take a break daughter wants to use computer will be back later on Cheers for the posts catch up with you later man.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> It's ok at the moment recon it is gonna rain later.
> I have got to take a break daughter wants to use computer will be back later on Cheers for the posts catch up with you later man.


 cheers bud..


----------



## guest

hillwalker said:
			
		

> are they ur's mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


no way he he he..........there too small


----------



## hillwalker

sammclouis said:
			
		

> no way he he he..........there too small


 haaa haaaaa


----------



## guest

*Massive................*

these are mine.....he he he


----------



## virgil

sammclouis said:
			
		

> these are mine.....he he he




I hate to tell you Samm but theres a bloke got into your knickers!


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you Samm but theres a bloke got into your knickers!


your funny virg  .............THAT IS ME


----------



## hillwalker

sam , wits that guy dane wi ur drawers


----------



## guest

hillwalker said:
			
		

> sam , wits that guy dane wi ur drawers


he's wildcamping in them ha ha


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> sam , wits that guy dane wi ur drawers


I see you got drawers on the brain again Hilly mate.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> I see you got drawers on the brain again Hilly mate.


 awrite bud,u know how it is


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> awrite bud,u know how it is


oh well i suppose its a fettish, as long as your not a sniffer


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> oh well i suppose its a fettish, as long as your not a sniffer


 naw ci'mone.wit time u awa y tomorrow


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> naw ci'mone.wit time u awa y tomorrow


not sure prob late afternoon to give the traffic time to calm down the western bypass is awfull on friday it go's past the metro center nightmare if you don't time it right


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> not sure prob late afternoon to give the traffic time to calm down the western bypass is awfull on friday it go's past the metro center nightmare if you don't time it right


 where do u keep the van. outside the hoose


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> where do u keep the van. outside the hoose


On the drive normaly but there is scafolding all round the hoose at the minute
renovation work being done nosie all day.


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> On the drive normaly but there is scafolding all round the hoose at the minute
> renovation work being done nosie all day.


nitemare mate.get away as soon as possible


----------



## Trevor

hillwalker said:
			
		

> nitemare mate.get away as soon as possible


Got a few things to sort out in morning so it will have to be late afternoon.
Take a look at this site we went there last year its free in Yorkshire we had a good time it's a Pagan festival.
http://www.sacredbrigantia.com/


----------



## hillwalker

Trevor said:
			
		

> Got a few things to sort out in morning so it will have to be late afternoon.
> Take a look at this site we went there last year its free in Yorkshire we had a good time it's a Pagan festival.
> http://www.sacredbrigantia.com/


 tell me somethin mate, we were up the leads hills wi the van this year.it was just two days before halloween and we came across some people with a big marqee tent,they all had long black coats on,and when it turned dark they started sceamin and shoutin.and all day long they were playin a kind of strange music. was that a pagan thing. idont know..


----------



## Deleted member 1272

How about "Wild Campers do it EVERYWHERE!"


----------



## hillwalker

Polstain said:
			
		

> How about "Wild Campers do it EVERYWHERE!"


 do what..he he   he


----------



## guest

Polstain said:
			
		

> How about "Wild Campers do it EVERYWHERE!"


saucy


----------



## Admin

I am sorry that I havent been keeping up with this as I have been away on a course.

I will turn my attention back to it ASAP.


----------



## virgil

admin said:
			
		

> I am sorry that I havent been keeping up with this as I have been away on a course.
> 
> I will turn my attention back to it ASAP.




I do hope thats not a golf course.


----------



## rupert

Virgil are U coming down the pub my friend???


----------



## scooter

hillwalker said:
			
		

> tell me somethin mate, we were up the leads hills wi the van this year.it was just two days before halloween and we came across some people with a big marqee tent,they all had long black coats on,and when it turned dark they started sceamin and shoutin.and all day long they were playin a kind of strange music. was that a pagan thing. idont know..


Yes and the chidren turned out to be dwarfs,some sort of x circus types who joined the accult,when i said hello to them they growled,I have a freind who is a warlock but he is a nice chap nothing like what they were like,what ever they were,
The site is an old druid sacrificial site the area is steeped in legend and spirit stories,
what a peaceful nights sleep you get there.
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u240/scooterman_2007/50.jpg


----------



## hillwalker

scooter said:
			
		

> Yes and the chidren turned out to be dwarfs,some sort of x circus types who joined the accult,when i said hello to them they growled,I have a freind who is a warlock but he is a nice chap nothing like what they were like,what ever they were,
> The site is an old druid sacrificial site the area is steeped in legend and spirit stories,
> what a peaceful nights sleep you get there.
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u240/scooterman_2007/50.jpg


 nice pict,mate


----------



## Admin

virgil said:
			
		

> I do hope thats not a golf course.


 
No Electrical unfortunately (2381 + 2391 for the sparks)


----------



## hillwalker

***** said:
			
		

> Admin, Wot's happening about the sticker?


 here , here..


----------



## snowgoose

*sticky stikers*

_ Phill [admin] any idea if or when the stickers will be around PLEASE_
                                Snowgoose.


----------



## guest

snowgoose said:
			
		

> _ Phill [admin] any idea if or when the stickers will be around PLEASE_
> Snowgoose.


the suspense is killing us............................


----------



## hillwalker

sammclouis said:
			
		

> the suspense is killing us............................


 ur rite, there


----------



## scooter

So when we see one of the stickers on another van ,we say theres one of us.
then how you doing mate


----------



## virgil

You've forgotten one of the most important things to say ... Fancy a glass of red!?


----------



## virgil

***** said:
			
		

> Too early for me,  now if Sam was here maybe she would?




I think Samms nickname should be " Samm The Sponge" or Samm Spongepants"


----------



## virgil

***** said:
			
		

> ur in trouble



Story of my life M8!


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> Too early for me,  now if Sam was here maybe she would?


im here pour me a large glass please


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> I think Samms nickname should be " Samm The Sponge" or Samm Spongepants"


oi oi oi cheeky monkey!!!!
im not really a wino............ask graham


----------



## virgil

She's spotted it Graham.....


----------



## virgil

***** said:
			
		

> We knew she would!



I was hoping she'd be BLIND drunk again


----------



## virgil

***** said:
			
		

> Sam have a drink??? No I don't believe it




Not twice in one day anyway!


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> I was hoping she'd be BLIND drunk again


oh HA HA HA .....you should be a comedian virgil ha ha  
not drunk last night though,i went to bed at 10:30pm......TO SLEEP
hi graham,i will post some pics in a min they are fantastic,


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> Sam have a drink??? No I don't believe it


i just knew you'd stick up for me ***** x


----------



## virgil

Where'd you end up Samm?


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> Where'd you end up Samm?


about 2 miles from sellattyn,5 mile from home it was beautiful,i will put hillwalker to shame when you see the pics,


----------



## virgil

Did you do Offas Dyke as that's near Selattyn isn't it?!


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> Did you do Offas Dyke as that's near Selattyn isn't it?!


right behind us,we walked up it today,good eh.....oh man it was stunning
i cant believe its on our door step,when i get time i will post some pics


----------



## virgil

sammclouis said:
			
		

> right behind us,we walked up it today,good eh.....oh man it was stunning
> i cant believe its on our door step,when i get time i will post some pics




Well stop reading and posting and post the images instead perllleeaaasseee


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> Well stop reading and posting and post the images instead perllleeaaasseee


iv done 1 pic,trying to post the rest but upload is slow cause pics are big and i cant be arsed resizing,so bear (rupert) with me


----------



## virgil

Why not batch re-size them? Saves oodles of time!


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> Why not batch re-size them? Saves oodles of time!


??????????????? i dont know how
i want to keep them large for my own piccies


----------



## virgil

As prices are now so low for storage media for cameras I only use a memory card once and keep the images on it like a negative.


----------



## guest

virgil said:
			
		

> As prices are now so low for storage media for cameras I only use a memory card once and keep the images on it like a negative.


mines a sony and sony memory sticks are expensive


----------



## virgil

sammclouis said:
			
		

> mines a sony and sony memory sticks are expensive




That's the problem with a unique system aint it!


----------



## hillwalker

*stickers*

admin, any news on the stickers yet mate


----------



## snowgoose

*stickers*

Hi admin, any chance of stickers before 3rd week of April as I'm away by then fer 5/6 month.
                                Steuart.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*Stickers*

Whats happening are we aint we ,is it in hand. ?


----------



## guest

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Whats happening are we aint we ,is it in hand. ?


got the right thread now gary ha ha  
i would pm admin if i were you,i know he's been busy though


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*sammclouis*

I wondered who would pick it up first,have corrected it now .Thank you.


----------



## guest

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> I wondered who would pick it up first,have corrected it now .Thank you.


did you pm admin,i would love a sticker,i am looking on ebay now for new number plates and you can add text at the bottom of the plates im gonna have www.wildcamping.co.uk put on mine


----------



## 72van

maybe i'm a bit thick..........but who is the admim


----------



## 72van

oh i just looked at who started thread, hows you phil ?


----------



## guest

72van said:
			
		

> maybe i'm a bit thick..........but who is the admim


admin is the nice guy called phil who runs the site....sam x


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*sammcloui*

Are you getting a personal plate with your name on , or some thing else.I have one on my van.


----------



## billy1000

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Are you getting a personal plate with your name on , or some thing else.I have one on my van.



There are quite a few personal plates ending in ORV so if you looked for one such as A10-ORV you could move the 0 along and have A100 RV as your last two letters. Mind you, bet it is illegal.


----------



## guest

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Are you getting a personal plate with your name on , or some thing else.I have one on my van.


not got a private plate mate,iv just got some text on the bottom saying www.wildcamping.co.uk thought it would look tidy......a plate with sam on it is quite expensive....i looked and decided the £ is better spent on the house as we are doing it up........maybe when i win the lotto this weekend i will have "SAM 1" .....


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*sammclouis*

Have you thought off your intials and birthday or year it is amazing what you can find some are reasonable. Iwas lucky found three last year one for my self ,wife and eldest all for birthdays.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*Garth*

Good evening,nice one i got g-- eng  with birth date in between.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*******

I was very lucky i got that number for 499,could not belive it , did not think i would find it. I found the dvla site the best and cheapest, i saw my number for 700 my wife had just got hers from dvla and mine was on there for 499.


----------



## guest

dave bought me a private plate p14 sjg (my birth date & initials) for £240 from the dvla....going back around 6 years,but then we got married & my last initial changed so when i sold the car i let it go,which i regret now


----------



## knoxy

how about the sun visor sticker with www.wildcamping.co.uk on it. Just like the sharon and dave stickers for front window. Might be a bit tacky for some though?


----------



## hillwalker

t shirts with wild campin on them would be the dog's


----------



## knoxy

hillwalker said:
			
		

> t shirts with wild campin on them would be the dog's


 
wild campers do it in the bushes 24/7


----------



## knoxy

***** said:
			
		

> How about a sticker on ya kilt?
> ha ha ha


 
wearin it tommorrow at a wedding sorry civil ceremony


----------



## knoxy

***** said:
			
		

> Would like to see that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
try and get pics heres a quick preview


----------



## hillwalker

***** said:
			
		

> How about a sticker on ya kilt?
> ha ha ha


WE DO IT COMMANDO STYLE


----------



## knoxy

hillwalker said:
			
		

> WE DO IT COMMANDO STYLE


 
It's a gay wedding am still pondering about camando or not what ya think


----------



## hillwalker

knoxy said:
			
		

> It's a gay wedding am still pondering about camando or not what ya think


NAA ,VERY BAD VERY BAD IDEA , TRACKSUIT BOTTOMS


----------



## knoxy

hillwalker said:
			
		

> NAA ,VERY BAD VERY BAD IDEA , TRACKSUIT BOTTOMS


 
too dressy don't want to up stage the bride's


----------



## knoxy

***** said:
			
		

> Looks a bit liks Samm's Dave when he has had a few!!!
> ( sorry Dave))
> ha ha ha
> Edit
> I mean the avatar in the Kilt


 
is that the one with the painted face or the dancin one


----------



## hillwalker

knoxy said:
			
		

> is that the one with the painted face or the dancin one


WILLIE WALLACE


----------



## knoxy

***** said:
			
		

> Has Samm told U that she has had new number plates with www.wildcamping .co.uk on them. Pretty cool
> Dave was in the pinkkkkkkkk


 
Seen that thread mate.sound a really  nice couple.


----------



## knoxy

***** said:
			
		

> Nice people!!!


 
thats what a meant never mind spelling i forget to put words in


----------



## knoxy

***** said:
			
		

> How come u guys are not away this week end????


 
was away during the week with the kids whilst her indoors had to work.
had to come back for a wedding today


----------



## knoxy

***** said:
			
		

> Thought yesterday U were joking about the wedding!
> Have a good time & wear that kilt!!!!


 
will be wearing the kilt workin next day so not too much ale


----------



## guest

knoxy said:
			
		

> wearin it tommorrow at a wedding sorry civil ceremony


any pics please ha ha


----------



## guest

knoxy said:
			
		

> It's a gay wedding am still pondering about camando or not what ya think


yeah go commando........just send me the pics so i can give them the once over......just to make sure its all correctly worn...thats all


----------



## dwhitaker

No to stickers


----------



## knoxy

dwhitaker said:
			
		

> No to stickers


 
got any reasons my friend


----------



## guest

dwhitaker said:
			
		

> No to stickers


hello fellow motorhomer...you not like stickers?....totally your choice though... 
iv had www.wildcamping.co.uk on my numberplates...i just like the idea..samm


----------



## hillwalker

dwhitaker said:
			
		

> No to stickers


UR CHOICE, NOT MINE. HEE HEE


----------



## dahousecat

Hello, new member here... first post...
I think I have read most of this discussion but may have missed out some bits so this may have been suggested before but... 
Personally I would happily display a sticker 95% of the time, exept occasionally when I want to be a proper stealth camper (as my camper is a panel van with no side windows) and don't want anyone to know that I'm inside. So, my idea would be to have one of those stickers that is not actually a sticker.. it's just rubber and sticks to glass when you moisten the back. This way can have the sticker on display most the time, but can take it off when you want to be subtle.


----------



## guest

dahousecat said:
			
		

> Hello, new member here... first post...
> I think I have read most of this discussion but may have missed out some bits so this may have been suggested before but...
> Personally I would happily display a sticker 95% of the time, exept occasionally when I want to be a proper stealth camper (as my camper is a panel van with no side windows) and don't want anyone to know that I'm inside. So, my idea would be to have one of those stickers that is not actually a sticker.. it's just rubber and sticks to glass when you moisten the back. This way can have the sticker on display most the time, but can take it off when you want to be subtle.


yes good idea,they are like a plastic film type effort,much like your tax disk


----------



## guest

***** said:
			
		

> It's hard enough to agree on a sticker, never mind complicating matters with removable type, but u never know!!!


he he he he he he he also glitter on them & have them colour coded...blue for a male driver & pink for a female....loving this idea


----------



## rupert

*sticker*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

> he he he he he he he also glitter on them & have them colour coded...blue for a male driver & pink for a female....loving this idea


Best idea nyet Samm!!!
we could have bells & whistles & as u say pink & blue & what about transexuals (yellow or green) ha ha ha he he he
big, small, square, triangle ha ha ha 
I just want a sticker!!!!!!!! Please
pleeeeeaaaaassssseeeeee


----------



## guest

*one for rupert*


----------



## guest

*ruperts personalised sticker*


----------



## rupert

sammclouis said:
			
		

>


I want one, I want one!!!
Thanks Samm


----------



## rupert

admin said:
			
		

> Please vote if you would provisionally like a wild camping sticker.
> 
> The sticker will be external vinyl letters, I suggest 6 by 3 inches. It will be a single colour, most likely dark green or black. If anyone has a suggestion to alter this please add it below.
> 
> I like the idea of comedy stickers, so some kind of joke phrase would be good. If we get a few suggestions in then we can have a poll of the members to choose the best one. If there is more than one that peole really like I can get a couple of different ones or colours done.
> 
> I will sell the stickers directly and through ebay, I will keep the price at cost (sticker, envelope, postage).
> 
> I am going to post this in a seperate thread and add a poll as to who would like a sticker.
> 
> Thanks to Gary English for getting this going.


Hi Admin.
Anything new to report on the sticker situation??


----------



## guest

rupert said:
			
		

> I want one, I want one!!!
> Thanks Samm


i like the idea of having your user name displayed,but not really cost effective,ebay would prob do sticker printing..i might look later


----------



## rupert

sammclouis said:
			
		

> i like the idea of having your user name displayed,but not really cost effective,ebay would prob do sticker printing..i might look later


Hi Samm, yes I can understand the expense with one offs!


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*sticker*

We could use the wild camping logo and put our own name and logo on.Just print out your self on photo paper. Ihave down one of the logo ,and several people have ask me about it.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*stickers*

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=64&d=1171655777This is one of the favourites they are a few more if you look back at threads.


----------



## Admin

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=64&d=1171655777This is one of the favourites they are a few more if you look back at threads.


 
My only concern with this sticker is that people may think that the members are all nature watchers. However it is an excellent image and if that is what the members want then I will get a quote for them.


----------



## guest

admin said:
			
		

> My only concern with this sticker is that people may think that the members are all nature watchers. However it is an excellent image and if that is what the members want then I will get a quote for them.


i like it...depends what other members want..i would pick a few different designs and put up a poll voting system...whichever members vote the most popular..wins it


----------



## Trevor

admin said:
			
		

> My only concern with this sticker is that people may think that the members are all nature watchers. However it is an excellent image and if that is what the members want then I will get a quote for them.


Yes its a very nice sticker but we need a few variations and then a vote, I for one would love to have a sticker soon, also i think those that do not want a one should not post on here saying they would not have a one as it only create's a cloud on the subject in hand.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*stickers*

Please take a look at the images from before  and give your ideas and i will alter them.Ithink this is the main problem why we have not got one yet,as so many people like different ones.What i have done is blown up the logo from the top of page and printed this on photo paper this looks good .I already had a few people ask about it.If only a few want one we could pick a design and every one could print one of them selves, or we could get them done.


----------



## Trevor

*Help*

Reason for edit removal of offensive content

I want to report this post but do not know how the link has some offensive material in it


----------



## knoxy

Trevor said:
			
		

> I want to report this post but do not know how the link has some offensive material in it


 
Hi trevor click on the triangle on the top of the thread I have just reported this unfortunatley my son was watching over my shoulder when i clicked on the link.


----------



## Trevor

knoxy said:
			
		

> Hi trevor click on the triangle on the top of the thread I have just reported this unfortunatley my son was watching over my shoulder when i clicked on the link.


OK cheers mon i will edit mine now and take out the link.


----------



## pappajohn

*Personalized Stickers*

hi folks, could i suggest a sticker design is agreed on and then everyone downloads and prints on whatever printing medium they want. ie: vinyl, card, transfer paper for t shirts ect. all these papers are available easily and cheaply then you could print as many as you want at no cost to admin.
they could also be edited with your own name as a one off.


----------



## walkers

*vote for your favourite design in the travellers rest*

we are all voting on a design in the travellers rest lets all get in there and choose the one we want guys


----------



## Whiskeymac

*Stickers*

Personally I can't see the point of stickers, unless it is to act as a method of meeting other members.
I believe that wild camping is all about keeping a low profile.  If anyone objects to me parking up anywhere, I will carefully explain that I had to park due to a malfunctioning back, and hope to be able to continue my journey soon.  To have a sticker announcing that I am a wild camper could easily act like a red rag to a bull.
Why risk antagonising people when a few gentle words can defuse any aggression?


----------



## walkers

***** said:
			
		

> Hi Whiskeymac.
> From my part & I presume most others that wanted a sticker, it was for recognizing purpose only


yep i think most people that wanted stickers wanted to be able to recognise other members


----------



## knoxy

***** said:
			
		

> Good idea Samm, if we like the folks we could park near them & alternativley, we could move on.
> But I am afraid as U say, "it would probably not be cost effective"


 
Could leave a blank space white background then write your name with permanent marker this might work.


----------



## pappajohn

*knoxy*

hi knoxy, just found reputation page. thanks for feedback


----------



## Deleted member 775

***** said:


> Good idea Samm, if we like the folks we could park near them  & alternativley, we could move on.
> But I am afraid as U say, "it would probably not be cost effective"



ive got my user name on my van now , just went and bought some number plate size stickers and put them on the over cab cost a couple of quid will post a pic soon.URL=http://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=28887133cc7.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*Admin*

Noticed the sticker design has gone through sam leaving.I have not got the last ones i did,which were being voted on.CAN YOU HELP ,


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*sticker*

As there are a lot of new members now.If any one is meeting up ,why dont you print the heading of wild camping on a piece of photo paper,this we have done before.One day may get sorted.


----------



## sundown

getting back to the stickers, wouldn't it be a good idea to have a sticker consisting of your username with a small "wc"  next to it. this would be recognizable to other wildcampers on this site only, but would not advertise to all that you are a wildcamper. If this was a standard design, then any car assesory shop would be able to make one up.
just an idea. what do you think?
   sundown


----------



## David & Ann

sundown said:


> getting back to the stickers, wouldn't it be a good idea to have a sticker consisting of your username with a small "wc"  next to it. this would be recognizable to other wildcampers on this site only, but would not advertise to all that you are a wildcamper. If this was a standard design, then any car assesory shop would be able to make one up.
> just an idea. what do you think?
> sundown



Sundown, do you really want me to have a sticker with "David & Ann WC". Every motorhomer will be peeing against my MH. It sounds like an Irish joke when I read an article in a motorhome magazine, "Camper with outside toilet"


----------



## sundown

oops! maybe not, 
its just a pity the initials are W.C.
    sundown


----------



## David & Ann

sundown said:


> oops! maybe not,
> its just a pity the initials are W.C.
> sundown



WC can also be reckoned as Whacky Campers


----------



## Deleted member 775

David & Ann said:


> WC can also be reckoned as Whacky Campers



sounds just like us WHACKY WILD CAMPERS sounds good


----------



## Geoff.W

Hi All. 
  Wouldn't a simple sticker with WILDCAMPING FOR MOTORHOMES and the web address, possibly help to attract more members particularly as they are likely to be seen in areas used by other wildcampers.
  Just me thinking out loud.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## artc

*wild camping*

how about 'Wild about camping' with the web site address,


----------



## lenny

artc said:


> how about 'Wild about camping' with the web site address,



Yep , gets my vote


----------



## tresrikay

artc said:


> how about 'Wild about camping' with the web site address,



Gets my vote too, simple and alittle obtuse. Don't think that could offend anyone. ta Rick


----------



## sundown

yes! good idea this, on first glance, looks like just 
an enthusiastic camping sticker!        
sundown.


----------



## tresrikay

*Sticker debate 2*

As the Donations debate has somehow morphed into the sticker debate (doesn't happen a lot does it???) and has had some good contributions, I thought I would bring it back home where it belongs. there seems to have been some changed views and some alternative suggestions so here again are mine......... I would not like a sticker that advertise that I am a wildcamper but I would like a sticker with a slogan that would identify us to each other and state a spurious link like..... BORN TO BE WILD.......WILD AT HEART...........WILD ABOUT CAMPING............WILD ABOUT MY VAN.............WILD AT LENNY AND SUNDOWN........ well not really, but you get the thread.... we could have the web address at the bottom in small type but the casual reader will not get that close. So lets keep the debate here.


----------



## Firefox

As someone who has just joined this site, I'm going to give an outsiders view. It's an honest practical one, so sorry if it offends anyone.

You've got 174 people saying they "may" be interested. When you reduce that because of the number of people who don't like the sticker, or who have left the website, or who don't want to pay for other reasons, you are probably going to be left with 50 at the most who would buy one. Probably less than that as it is the same few people who are posting in the 38 pages of thread.

With those kind of numbers it's not very practical to do print runs. The cost per sticker would be much higher with small numbers. On the numbers you've got, it would be much more practical to agree on something and then make your own. This can be done by printing out a jpg from the web on a colour printer and then  using a laminator to make your own sticker. 

(Also if the web address is small, there's little point in having it. You can't have stealth and worthwhile publicity, the two are mutually exclusive  )


----------



## tresrikay

Firefox said:


> As someone who has just joined this site, I'm going to give an outsiders view. It's an honest practical one, so sorry if it offends anyone.
> 
> You've got 174 people saying they "may" be interested. When you reduce that because of the number of people who don't like the sticker, or who have left the website, or who don't want to pay for other reasons, you are probably going to be left with 50 at the most who would buy one. Probably less than that as it is the same few people who are posting in the 38 pages of thread.
> 
> With those kind of numbers it's not very practical to do print runs. The cost per sticker would be much higher with small numbers. On the numbers you've got, it would be much more practical to agree on something and then make your own. This can be done by printing out a jpg from the web on a colour printer and then  using a laminator to make your own sticker.
> 
> (Also if the web address is small, there's little point in having it. You can't have stealth and worthwhile publicity, the two are mutually exclusive  )



However the web site  inclusion might appear to be the producer of the sticker, as many do, so encouraging curiosity, and checking out the site,so encouraging the popularity of the Forum. I came to this site as many did out of curiosity and found a dam good bunch, as I am sure others will.


----------



## sundown

I think firefox's suggestion is very practical
the idea of printing out a a sticker and laminating it oneself
costs nothing.
also, if the sticker was displayed on the dash inside the window
it could be removed when necessary
if it also stated "exploring UK" or "tourists en route" etc
it could keep mr. plod and the locals happy
this way the wildcamping logo could still be used


----------



## Guest

And I still dont want a sticker


----------



## Belgian

Hear, hear 
I copied the heading, put 'Member' under it. And when (if) I come over I'll be proud to show it behind my windshield, just hoping to meet one of your guys.


----------



## Telstar

*Stickers*

I am the Treasurer of a club and one of our members had some stickers printed up a couple of years ago.  They are post card size, clear polythene printed with one colour, logo and writing.  They are not adhesive and stick to glass/plastic just like your tax disc holder.  It cost us £135 for 100.  We didn't sell many so the club has them in stock.  I wouldn't like to be the one out of pocket even for you guys (& girls).  Also at the end of last year someone reported that they had damaged the plastic windows in their van, ouch.  They idea of a common print which we laminate ourselves sounds a good idea to me.

Jon


----------



## sundown

some are "for" stickers, and some are "against"
and some would just like a form of recognition
without being seen as a wildcamper
well, for what its worth here's my attempt
maybe a bit rough
but you get the idea






tax disc size on the windscreen maybe


----------



## Boppintone

Well done Nick that one I like, after all this talking about it is it ever going to become a reality, just a thought as I pass this way.


Tone


----------



## lenny

sundown said:


> some are "for" stickers, and some are "against"
> and some would just like a form of recognition
> without being seen as a wildcamper
> well, for what its worth here's my attempt
> maybe a bit rough
> but you get the idea
> 
> 
> View attachment 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tax disc size on the windscreen maybe



Good idea Nick, very impressed but why not stick a pic of paddy in the middle


----------



## Guest

*Not in your face*



sundown said:


> some are "for" stickers, and some are "against"
> and some would just like a form of recognition
> without being seen as a wildcamper
> well, for what its worth here's my attempt
> maybe a bit rough
> but you get the idea
> 
> 
> View attachment 300
> 
> 
> tax disc size on the windscreen maybe



That is not bad at all!, in fact quite a good idea as not in your face


----------



## cipro

*oh no*

with the amount of new members dare we mention the idea of stickers again bare in mind some conflict last time round


----------



## galaxy

Green is great, Howabout
Support Wildcamping
Wildcamping - legalize it
Leave us alone we,re just WILDCAMPING


----------

